# Does Fenris have guardsmen?



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

The title pretty much says it all. I have been tossing around so many different ideas for my final incarnation of my guard lately because of the upcoming release of the new codex. I had the idea for naval guard and I was pretty excited about that but something seemed kind of weird about it. And just tonight I got really stoked on the idea of Guardsmen from Fenris. Viking guard would be awesome!

Ideas I have are to combine cadians with Fantasy marauder bits and Fantasy dwarf bits to give them a real nordic look. I was thinking of just taking marauders and 40king them up a bit and making them my penal legionnaires. They would also be the guys kind of testing themselves to become space wolves. I would put a bunch of dwarf and marauder shields down the sides of my Russ tanks like the vikings did on their longships and such. Veteran sergeants would have dwarf axes and big full beards and I could sculpt pelts onto a few guardsmen here and there. Hardened vets would have Ironbreaker face masks and maybe winged helms. Rough riders would be riding Fenrisian wolves.

Oh and for shits and giggles I would make my command squad look like the metal band Amon Amarth which would be really sweet. 

But all the awesome viking ideas aside I dont want to screw with the fluff too much so I ask again does anyone know if fenris has had guard regiments recruited from it or if they are all just tribal warriors until they are space wolves?


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

sounds kickass mate, go for it!!


----------



## Crude (Mar 15, 2009)

dude!.... *high fives*

that is so brilliant


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Does it really matter if Fenris has guardsmen? ( I would venture any Imperial planet would IMHO or at least some semi-organised army to defend itself. You can't always count on the space marines to come resque you. )
At worst, you can always say they're form some other viking planet. Remember: Never let stuff get in the way of making a cool looking army/model.


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

As far as Im aware fenris doesnt raise guard companies, the fenrissians are kept unaware of the wider imperium in general and have no idea of technology space travel etc etc.

However as others have said viking guard units no problem make up your own world to suit your fluff. No reason it cant be from a planet "liberated" by the sapce wolves.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice concept. I would wait til May for the new IG codex, something in their may inspire more ideas for the viking guard theme.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Excellent Theme! Sounds like and awesome idea and convertion project. As some people already mentioned, in the Space Wolf books, the people of Fenris are feral viking with only iron age tech. They see the SW as gods and the chosers of the slain because when a warrior with great potential goes down in battle they swoop in and heal them, so they can turn them into a space wolf.
I'm sure their are other world with that kind of a culture and some conection with the SW. It's a great idea so run with it and make up fluff to suit you. It's your game, play how you want to.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm no Fenris expert but I did read the first two Space Wolf a long time ago and it seemed Fenris was just a tribal world that didn't even have all that much of a grasp of technology except the capital city was getting close to something of an industrial revolution and the Space Wolves kinda watch over everything.

You could just make up your own world though then you get a lot more details to play with.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

As I understand it there are the equivalent of guard units on most SM homeworlds. The vast majority of willing aspirants are rejected either because they're not physically capable, there aren't enough openings, or aren't strong enough in their faith to become a marine. But these willing and otherwise able bodied people aren't just going to go off to stare a bake shop.

Most space marines have planetary defense forces made up largely of regular human vassals or serfs (depending on the terminology currently in favor in the given edition). The bulk of the chapter may be committed to other engagements across the galaxy, and it would be a crime to waste willing and able marines as glorified night watchmen.

Whether or not these PDF troopers make it offworld is another matter though. As I recall, astartes controlled worlds are exempt from the usual taxes and tithes, and thus are not rewuired to contribute men to the imperial guard. The space marines from there more than fill their commitment to the empire.

So while these guys exist, chances are they;re not going to be mobilized unless there's some dire emergency on either the homeworld, or a nearby planet and the chapter cannot send any marines in to deal with it

Here's An article on chapter serfs

That said, Fenris in particular probably does *not* have an organized serf army, and if they did it would certainly not be up to IG standards. As I understand it they keep the normal inhabitants very much in the dark ages. The space wolves are seen as godlike and magical to the primitive grox reamers that make up the majority of their population. It's only after indoctronation that they actually get to see what the Empire is and humanity's place in it.

Fenrs is seen as one giant training ground for the sons of russ.


----------



## Rixnor (Dec 23, 2007)

To answer the question, no they would not raise guard regiments as the planet does not have a planetary governor so is not required to pay the tithe. They are under the protection of the Space Wolves and therefore do not need the government or arbites bodies, nor would the wolves allow that to happen.

But they would have a pretty sizable force of bondsman on fenris. Generally they would have a administrative or menial role, but one can assume that they might have some sort of small militia. They may even have some raised bigger groups to act as a defensive line around the fang or on board their battle barges.

From a hardcore fluff perspective I would follow that train of thought, or have them from a feral world that is not fenris and therefore pays a tithe.

Elysian

Edit: Lol Galahad I think you got in that post in literally seconds before I did, and basically said the same thing.


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

honestly great idea no need to be on fenris


----------



## Lord of Fenris (Mar 21, 2008)

Nope. Fenris is a world strictly under the jurisdiction of the Space Wolves. No Guard regiments. It has virtually no strategic value, aside from being a recruiting point for the Chapter. Almost like a death world, but the elements are the killing factors. The close orbit of the planet to the sun breaks the continents up and sends the tribes that live there, into upheaval. Life there is constant warfare, fighting in longships for food, land and resources, and the Wolf Priests recruit the youngest and the best for them to join their own ranks.

They have crude technology, so I doubt somehow that a Fenrisian warrior would know how to use a lasgun. More like bows and arrows, and spears.

Heh. I remember reading that from the 2nd Edition Space Wolves codex.

Space Wolves was the first army that interested me, and the first one that I ever really collected minatures for, probably about 2000-ish. Hence, my name.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah I have decided to just go with another viking planet (conversions are pretty sweet so far) but it would have been cool to go with Fenris as I was thinking my next 40k army would be Marines and I hear that the Space Wolves codex is coming out soon so I thought that would be cool for Apoc battles. The big elite marines supported by hordes of their weaker cousins.


----------

